# anyone on FAUST voyage EA728 ?



## KEVIN88GT (Apr 15, 2006)

just want to see if anyone is sharing a ride... I dropped my car off July 2nd at Harms in Munich.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

It looks like I'll be on that ship/voyage. 

Departing Bremerhaven on 7/12, arriving at New York on 7/26, at my friendly dealer who knows how much later...


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

My car may be on it. When I started to track it, the ship Faust came up. I dropped it off in Paris last Thursday, July 5th. I hope it makes it to the port in time.


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm on the Faust, too. Dropped off in Frankfurt on July 4.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

KEVIN88GT said:


> just want to see if anyone is sharing a ride... I dropped my car off July 2nd at Harms in Munich.


I thought your ship was already en route here, but it seems that it hasn't departed yet (according to the other posters). If that is the case, I may also be along for the ride as my car reached the port on July 4th.


----------



## KEVIN88GT (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice....wonder if there is a way to track the ship while it's at sea...


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Voyage is now scheduled to arrive at NY on 07/27, a day later than originally planned.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

adc said:


> Voyage is now scheduled to arrive at NY on 07/27, a day later than originally planned.


Two weeks to get to NY? They must be making stops along the way.


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

I noticed that my car which was dropped in Paris was trucked to Zeebruge. I guess they are making a stop there. The car arrived July 9th after a drop-off of July 5th. I thought that was pretty quick for Paris.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

Fredric said:


> I thought your ship was already en route here, but it seems that it hasn't departed yet (according to the other posters). If that is the case, I may also be along for the ride as my car reached the port on July 4th.


Just learned that my car is "booked" on the Freedom, due to arrive in NY on July 29th. So Kevin, I guess you managed to slip into the queue just ahead of me.


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

Would one of you on the Faust post the bill of lading number? If you track your car and then display the details I believe the bill of lading number is there.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

andrewket said:


> Would one of you on the Faust post the bill of lading number? If you track your car and then display the details I believe the bill of lading number is there.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andrew


Try this: DE632256

When I try, I only get my car, but who knows...


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the information. It looks like you're an ED? However, using your number I was able to search "around" that bill of lading number. I didn't find the large manifest for the faust, but I did find a bunch of others.

DE632246

That one is 3 new 2008 Porsche's heading to London. 

Andrew


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

It turns out my car is in on the Faust. The search by VIN for whatever reason isn't working. 

Here is the bill of lading for this voyage:

DE636855

Andrew


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

Andrew, what link are you using to enter the bill of laden number?

When I try http://schedule.2wglobal.com/ and click cargo tracking > track by bill of laden number, I get "No tracking information is available for the Number you entered."


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

andrewket said:


> It turns out my car is in on the Faust. The search by VIN for whatever reason isn't working.....
> Andrew


Did you enable cookies in your web browser and enter the entire VIN?


----------



## palmster (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes, dropped mine off June 29 at Harms in Garchen. Sent an email to Harms in Baltimore who confirmed my car is on Faust departing Breverhaven on 12 July arriving 25 July into Port Newark. Good news my friend, according to Thomas in Garchen, any car dropped off June 29-July 5 at his office was the last of the BMW's being placed on, which means we are probrably the first off in Newark.. 

Will keep you posted if I hear anything. Please do likewise.


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

Fredric said:


> Did you enable cookies in your web browser and enter the entire VIN?


Oh, the system is working, it just doesn't have any information for my VIN. I got the bill of lading number from my dealer. There was an earlier thread about others who had cars that never showed up via a VIN search but when they used the bill of lading number were able to find their car.

Edit: The VIN search now works. Apparently there is quite a bit of data lag.

Andrew


----------



## KEVIN88GT (Apr 15, 2006)

ok now that we all know we're on Faust how do we track this baby while she's at sea? Anyone know?


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

There's quite a bit of information on how to track in a sticky in this forum.

The Faust is currently at Shoreham Harbor (Newhaven), at least within 1 hour of the time of this posting. Which is a bit odd, since according to WW's site it hasn't been to Belgium yet. This harbor is on the way to the UK. Perhaps its running ahead of schedule.

Andrew


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is the full bill of lading in PDF form.

Andrew


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

Neither my nor adc's VINs appear in the Faust bill of lading pdf, but both cars are on the ship. I guess only new cars appear? We both did ED.


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

It seems that the Faust has just left Zeebruge today. I checked and my car was loaded on it and it set sail for South Hampton today.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

andrewket said:


> Here is the full bill of lading in PDF form.
> 
> Andrew


Do you know how I can get the full bill of lading for the Freedom, which departed Bremerhaven today?


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

325xi_dc said:


> Neither my nor adc's VINs appear in the Faust bill of lading pdf, but both cars are on the ship. I guess only new cars appear? We both did ED.


There are multiple bills of lading. If you "scan" around the main one (which as you surmised is new cars) you will find several with 1-3 cars on them. I'm assuming these are ED.

Andrew


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

Fredric said:


> Do you know how I can get the full bill of lading for the Freedom, which departed Bremerhaven today?


If you track using your VIN the bill of lading number is included in the results. Your dealer can also look up that information.

Andrew


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

_Faust_ left South Hampton yesterday and is due in New York July 26. Then the customs labyrinth begins. I've got money on an Aug. 22 re-delivery.

Voyage Details Arrival Departure
BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 12/07/2007 13/07/2007
GOTHENBURG SWEDEN 14/07/2007 15/07/2007
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 17/07/2007 17/07/2007
SOUTHAMPTON U.K. 18/07/2007 18/07/2007
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 24/07/2007 24/07/2007
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 26/07/2007 27/07/2007
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 28/07/2007 29/07/2007
CHARLESTON,SC U.S.A. 31/07/2007 31/07/2007
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 01/08/2007 01/08/2007


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

325xi_dc said:


> _Faust_ left South Hampton yesterday and is due in New York July 26. Then the customs labyrinth begins. I've got money on an Aug. 22 re-delivery.


Any reason for your pessimism? I was thinking more along the lines of 1st week of August...


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

adc said:


> Any reason for your pessimism? I was thinking more along the lines of 1st week of August...


I hope re-delivery is the first week of August.

The pessimistic bet is based on the recent experience of a few east-coast owners here. Many are experiencing 7 week+ re-deliveries.

My car had no apparent damage at drop-off.


----------



## KEVIN88GT (Apr 15, 2006)

a month to clear customs....HUH?


----------



## Mac Daddy (Dec 27, 2006)

I was on Liberty with a few other 'festers -- discharged NY on July 8. According to the best available information (which might not be true :dunno, my car arrived at the VPC, and thus cleared customs, in only 2 days (July 10). However, it has been at the VPC since with no word when it might leave.

You can check out the progress of the Liberty folks here.

Others on different ships have had customs delays -- like Courage. Integrity cars seemed like they spent a while at the VPC.

Hope you guys fare better, but first week in August would be fantastic based on recent experience.


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

KEVIN88GT said:


> a month to clear customs....HUH?


Well, almost a month.


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

The ship is scheduled to leave Halifax at 4:30 pm today.

A


----------



## KEVIN88GT (Apr 15, 2006)

any idea when it will hit the NY shore?


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

KEVIN88GT said:


> any idea when it will hit the NY shore?


This Friday.


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

*Finally.. we're at NY*

mods.. please delete


----------



## andrewket (Jun 6, 2007)

*We're finally in NY*

I'm really bored, can you tell?

Andrew


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

Now tracking of our cars goes dark, and the fun really begins.


----------



## dmichael (Jun 23, 2007)

The WW site shows that Faust left the NYC port of call, however, there is another line item listing again NYC scheduled arrival and departure is 7/27, but since its not red, it has not left this second NYC stop. 

Do you think it makes 2 separate stops in the NYC area? Then the question begs which stop did the BMW's get let off on.

I have a brand new ordered car on Faust, I know a lot of you have ED's, does the tracking go dark at this point for all of us or just the ED's?


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

It probably goes dark for ALL cars until they get to the VPC, but dealer cars should get there much faster.


----------

